
Asteroid miners could use Earth’s atmosphere to catch space rocks - jasonlfunk
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/08/asteroid-miners-could-use-earth-s-atmosphere-catch-space-rocks
======
jasonlfunk
What could go wrong?

